# Purplish-mantled and Golden-crowned Tanagers (Colombia)



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 15, 2016)

These two species from the Iridosornis genus of Tanagers were definite highlights on my recent trip to Colombia.

Feel free to see more from my trip here - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery%20-%20Colombia2016.html






Golden-crowned Tanager





Purplish-mantled Tanager


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2016)

Great shots, Glenn. 8) Well done.


----------

